# Need help with the correct kickstand



## OldTandem55 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've recently begun to restore a 1955 Schwinn Town & Country Tandem.  The is a bracket for a kickstand.  Does anyone know which Schwinn kickstand fits the old beast?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2015)

Never had a T&C so I'm wondering if the stand off my 69 Twinn Deluxe would fit.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 6, 2015)

According to my 1959 parts catalog,the tandem and ballooner used the same stand.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> According to my 1959 parts catalog,the tandem and ballooner used the same stand.




The 1962 parts catalog says the same thing. These things are really long, like 15.5 inches or so.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 6, 2015)

The T&C Tandem used a standard Schwinn sprag assembly in a bolt-on bracket as shown here:





Unfortunately I don't know which sprag they used, but the part number for the entire bolt-on assembly is shown here as no. 8338:





Pretty much any Schwinn sprag assembly will fit but may not be the correct length or top angle. If somebody who had a T&C Tandem could look at their existing sprag to see what numbers are stamped on it that would tell which original sprag was correct. It may be 8338 as is the p/n of the assembly listed above. The stamp should look like this:





Also if they could measure the length (between angles c-c or overall) and the angle at the top we could figure out which other sprags were approximately the same length and angle.

For example here are 3 different Schwinn sprag assemblies. All of these have 112 deg. angles top and bottom except the upper one which has a 127 deg. top angle. From top to bottom these measure 17", 15" and 14" overall, or 13-1/4", 11-1/4" and 10-1/4" between angles (c-c). If somebody could provide similar measurements for a T&C Tandem sprag we could probably find a sprag that was a close match if not the exact same one:


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a partial list for the stands.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a partial list for the stands.




Unfortunately that doesn't help much in this case as it only features '71 and later stands. And because of the repetition it isn't very complete even for '71 and later.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2015)

Schwinn did not mark the stands in the 50's and early 60's and I'd bet the number 377 stand will fit that tandem. My tandem stand is no where near the same length as any of my 26" middleweight stands or my 53 Phantom. The 62 parts list for replacement spags above has to be incorrect, it is not the same stand as ballooner or middleweight. A 26" balloon or middleweight spag is 12" or so and the tandem stand is almost 16". Buzkill is selling two stands from the tandems he's parting out. A 377 marked stand and one marked 8307. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-Schwinn-T...380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a0b96bac

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Schwinn-T...374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a0b96ba6


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn did not mark the stands in the 50's and early 60's and I'd bet the number 377 stand will fit that tandem.




The kickstand cam (and therefore overall sprag angle) changed in '71, causing the sprag lengths and even the sprag bend angles to change as well. That was the point of my previous message, if somebody would measure the original T&C sprag we could compare that to the more readily available '71 and later sprags to see if any match the same length and bend angles. This would allow us to find a compatible replacement under the '71 and later p/n scheme. Without measurements anything else is just a guess.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 23, 2015)

*correct K-stand for a T & C*

All of my T&C tandems and T&C triples use pretty short Kickstands. I have several examples as well as most
of the later NOS numbers. I will check which is the closest before I pack up for the show. Do you need for AA?
   Email direct to : bike884@aol.com


----------

